

Why not to update your app description on iTunes Connect - cedel2k1

It looks like Apple introduced a nasty &quot;line-break removal&quot;-bug on all accounts&#x2F;apps while trying to fix their security issues of the developer center.<p>Video documenting the bug: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dt.pe&#x2F;M92QWG<p>Possible workaround: Update your description using Apple’s command-line delivery tool  (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunesconnect.apple.com&#x2F;transporter&#x2F;1.7.6&#x2F;iTMSTransporter_1.7.6.pkg.gz)
======
Solivagant
On iTunes Connect, inside Manage Apps, you can access App Metadata and
Transporter guides on the bottom. After reading them, I first looked up my
app's current metadata, then removed all IAP info and added just the locales,
version and description and then uploaded with Transporter. Line breaks were
done with I believe.

